

Is Cuil Killing Websites? - deathbyzen
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/01/is-cuil-killing-websites/

======
dmix
I want to send TC an anonymous tip saying that the Reddit founders are having
kittens fights to motivate employees.

Who needs sources?

Apparently, all those sites owners that got hit by Cuil need to stay
anonymous... the Cuil bot might eat their site to get revenge. Or maybe it
just makes good press.

~~~
gojomo
You think the linked thread is filled with false reports?

Often webmasters prefer not to reveal their exact sites the same places they
trade SEO and monetization tips. Some forums even prohibit naming sites in
their ground rules.

~~~
dmix
I was just taking a jab at the "anonymous tipster" that TC wrote about on the
first line of the post.

If you check the forum thread, of the 4 people who mentioned they had conflict
with Cuil, only 1 had actually posted on that forum before... the other 3 were
new accounts. I don't see how the forums are "abuzz" with only one thread
either...

Further down one member with 3000 posts said, "I get occasional visits from
twiceler showing up in my logs but I'm certainly not being pounded."

------
gaius
2 _packets_ per second?

If someone is thinking about traffic on their website in terms of individual
TCP/IP packets then either they've got much bigger problems with their
bandwidth than mere search engine crawlers, or a non-tech is trying to spread
a little bullshit.

------
patrickg-zill
Not cool (cuil?) .

